# Allow OBS to target an application's audio



## Nuinethir (Apr 25, 2016)

I would really appreciate it if OBS allowed me to target a *specific application's audio stream* instead of an audio source because, as we all know, using the Windows "default" audio mixer is a nightmare and I don't want other sounds to be incorporated into my streams/videos. This would essentially allow me to use OBS to target the programs I want audio to come from, eliminating any crosstalk from unwanted programs.

I currently use OBS to record (it works quite well, no loss of framerate or resolution) and I want to have other audio applications (Teamspeak, Chrome/Firefox, etc) play through my headset while recording (especially music), but I only want to record the game itself.

I have tried other virtual audio cables and tools and nothing works and I am getting frustrated. For OBS to offer this functionality, I would be eternally grateful.


----------



## fatmatrow (Apr 25, 2016)

You can do this with CHEvolume and virtual audio cables in the meantime


----------



## Nuinethir (Apr 25, 2016)

fatmatrow said:


> You can do this with CHEvolume and virtual audio cables in the meantime



I already have VB Audio Cable installed, but trying to get CheVolume to work properly was a nightmare. It would consistently crash or not transfer the application to the desired audio source (Win7Pro 64-bit here, even ran CheVolume as administrator). I read a few reviews on this and was under the interpretation that it was not well supported and the devs were slow to respond, so after a few hours of abuse I uninstalled it. If it worked, I would be happy to shell out the money for it.


----------



## fatmatrow (Apr 25, 2016)

I run Windows 10 and had no issues with it


----------



## Simes (Apr 25, 2016)

Voicemeeter or Voicemeeter Banana might work, I use Banana (and VB-Audio Cable) to let me record game audio, my mic, and Skype audio into separate tracks in OBS.


----------



## Nuinethir (Apr 25, 2016)

Simes said:


> Voicemeeter or Voicemeeter Banana might work, I use Banana (and VB-Audio Cable) to let me record game audio, my mic, and Skype audio into separate tracks in OBS.



Well, Skype is an audio application and thus it usually has options for assigning it's inputs/outputs to a specific device, overriding the default Windows mixer. However, Chrome/Firefox has no such option, so streaming music from those sources gets mixed into Windows' output. Therein lies my problem.


----------



## Jim (Apr 25, 2016)

It's planned but probably won't be in yet for another patch or so, depends on what's on my agenda.  It's a bit lower priority still at the moment.


----------



## Nuinethir (Apr 26, 2016)

Jim said:


> It's planned but probably won't be in yet for another patch or so, depends on what's on my agenda.  It's a bit lower priority still at the moment.



Thank you Jim, I appreciate your reply. I won't hold my breath, but I will certainly cross my fingers. :)


----------



## EBrito (Apr 26, 2016)

FYI:
This guide
https://obsproject.com/forum/resour...lity-recording-and-multiple-audio-tracks.221/

Shows how to use VoiceMeeter and OBS Studio

VoiceMeeter (better VoiceMeeter Banana) --> http://vb-audio.pagesperso-orange.fr/Voicemeeter/index.htm

If you use VoiceMeeter maybe you will need one Virtual Audio Cable (Available from same site) With VoiceMeeter Banana you get one extra virtaul input that could be use as that extra virtual audio cable.


----------



## Simes (Apr 26, 2016)

Found an alternative to Chevolume mentioned here: https://www.reddit.com/r/software/comments/3f3em6/is_there_a_alternative_to_chevolume/

Usual caveats about installing randomly-found software probably apply, but I thought the information might be useful.


----------



## thasmog (Apr 26, 2016)

I use also CheVolume with Win 10 Pro 64bit and no problems.


----------



## ronlonse (Apr 26, 2016)

Is it possible to target the audio coming from certain tabs in Google Chrome?


----------



## Nuinethir (Apr 26, 2016)

Simes said:


> Found an alternative to Chevolume mentioned here: https://www.reddit.com/r/software/comments/3f3em6/is_there_a_alternative_to_chevolume/
> 
> Usual caveats about installing randomly-found software probably apply, but I thought the information might be useful.



I am actually trying AudioRouter now, having found it yesterday. Still some of the same problems trying to reroute Chrome, but I am in contact and working with the developer to help troubleshoot the issue.



thasmog said:


> I use also CheVolume with Win 10 Pro 64bit and no problems.



Right, but I am using Windows 7 Pro 64-bit. I have no intentions of upgrading to Windows 10, simply because I have had a frustrating experience with it just on my HTPC to the point I wiped it and installed Ubuntu instead. I am not doing that to my gaming rig.


----------

